# 24 Zoll tft zum zocken



## Flash (15. Oktober 2008)

hallo leute...
ich bin auf der suche nach einem guten 24 zoll monitor...
folgende dinge sollte der monitor haben...
HDMI(+alle sonstigen Eingänge die nötig sind)
möglichst gute interpolation
wäre auch gut wenn man das ding in der höhe und so verstellen könnte... muss aber nich unbedingt sein... es ist auch nich schlimm wenn das ding spiegelt, denn ich bin eh immer in meinem abgedunkelten räumchen 
der preis darf bis ca 375€ gehn... wenns bischen drüber oder drunter ist, ist's auch ok...und ich brauch das ding wie in der überschrift schon erwähnt zum zocken^^
würd mich über schnelle und qualitativ hochwertige beiträge freuen^^

LG
Flash


----------



## Feediator (16. Oktober 2008)

PRAD | Kaufberatung


----------



## Sir Wilfried (18. Oktober 2008)

Hi.
hab da was Samsung T240
oder mit DVB-T dann Version T240HD


----------



## Katamaranoid (18. Oktober 2008)

wie gesagt hohe reaktionszeit ^^ weiß net wie es da mit schlieren is ^^


----------



## rabit (18. Oktober 2008)

Wiso holst DU dir nicht einen guten Samsung Fernseher 81cm Diagonale was Spieltauglich ist gibts bestimmt für 500€


----------



## Katamaranoid (18. Oktober 2008)

weil der bestimmt für 500 euro ne ziemlich viel niedrigere auflösung vorweist...... oda? ausserdem sitzt er (wie er sagt) 60cm davor.... da bekommst bei so ner glotze schnell augenkrebs


----------



## Flash (18. Oktober 2008)

hallo nochmals^^
also ein hd fernseher is natürlich ne ganz gute idee aber ich sitz halt wirklich direkt davor un dann wär das ding echt bischen groß... un woanders hin kann ich das ding auch net stellen (kein platz)
gibts von dem samsung t240 irgentwo  nen vernünftigen test? würd mir mal gern ein bild von dem machen...

Flash


----------



## Katamaranoid (18. Oktober 2008)

also nen pcgh test find ich nirgends.... aba guck ma unter google.... vielleicht findeste wad


----------



## Sir Wilfried (18. Oktober 2008)

Hi Flash
geh mal auf den link von Feediator dann unter suchen einfach T240 eingeben
oder www.samsung da werdn sie geholfen
oder
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - ab 24 Zoll - Samsung SyncMaster T240
da gibts auch noch infos
viel glück


----------



## Kadauz (20. Oktober 2008)

Einer der schnellsten 24"er derzeit: iiyama ProLite B2403WS. Iss dazu auch noch preiswert.


----------



## Haxti (21. Oktober 2008)

also ich hab den BenQ E2400HD ders 300 euro teuer aber hdmi tauglich. reaktionszeit soll sehr gut sein ;]


----------

